# Windows Boot Manager: "Your computer can't come out of hibernation."



## Scondoro (Jul 4, 2009)

Recently my computer has been locking up in what I presume is hibernation when I want it to just sleep. What used to happen is that I'd leave my comp sit for however long, the screen saver would come up, then it would go to sleep and all the hardware would shut-down, but at the move of the mouse it'd wake back up. Now, for whatever reason, it'll instead put the monitor only to sleep, and the rest of the hardware will stay on but will be unresponsive. Only a forced shut-down will turn it off, and upon re-boot I'll get this message:

Windows Boot Manager
Your computer can't come out of hibernation.
Status: 0xc0000411
Info: A fatal error occurred processing the restart data.
File: \hiberfil.sys​Any information that was not saved before the computer went into hibernation will be lost.
Enter=Continue

Any help is thanked in advance. It's a stock HP Media Center PC m7760n


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Are you running Vista or Windows 7? Your OS in your profile says XP...


----------



## Scondoro (Jul 4, 2009)

Sorry--That profile is for a different computer. This is Vista.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Try disabling hibernation from: 
How to disable and re-enable hibernation on a computer that is running Windows
To make hibernation unavailable, follow these steps:

Click *Start*, and then type cmd in the *Start Search* box.
In the search results list, right-click *Command Prompt*, and then click *Run as Administrator*.
When you are prompted by User Account Control, click *Continue*.
At the command prompt, type powercfg.exe /hibernate off, and then press ENTER.
Type exit and then press ENTER to close the Command Prompt window.


----------

